# GHRP 2 or GHRP 6



## standardflexer

*GHRP 2 or GHRP 6*​
GHRP 2 is better 2747.37%GHRP 6 is better 1017.54%GHRP 2 is for cutting and GHRP 6 is for bulking 1017.54%They are both equal in effectiveness1017.54%


----------



## standardflexer

Opinions on which is best to use or is the GHRP you use suited to a certain purpose i.e. GHRP 2 for cutting GHRP 6 for bulking

Or is the reason why people think GHRP 6 is for bulking due to the hunger and if you controlled your food intake it has the same effects as GHRP 2

Can all who has used both or has knowledge vote please


----------



## lewishart

standardflexer said:


> Opinions on which is best to use or is the GHRP you use suited to a certain purpose i.e. GHRP 2 for cutting GHRP 6 for bulking
> 
> Or is the reason why people think GHRP 6 is for bulking due to the hunger and if you controlled your food intake it has the same effects as GHRP 2
> 
> Can all who has used both or has knowledge vote please


GHRP2 is known to be stronger than GHRP6.

I would say GHRP2 with MOD GRF 1-29 would be the best combo.

GHRP6 stimulates appetite as you know through gherlin.

That being said, peptides will never really yeild the lbs of muscle, they will promote slight fat loss if used alongside GH for a longer period of time.

GH Blasting is probably the most effective way to yeild gain through the bodys GH, probably the most dangerous as you take your weekly dosage in a few days I believe

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/94797-my-no-bull-gh-idea-based-ive-said-puberty.html

Just if you wanna know more about it.


----------



## Ser

2 is stronger...but i prefer 6

I need help with appetite sometimes...and with 6 i could eat my body weight twice over:laugh:

I use mines with cjc.

Have always been happy with my results with both 2 and 6.


----------



## andee

As someone stated earlier unless your wanting the hunger spike, id go for the gh2 over the gh6.

even with the ghrp2 I notice a bit increase on my appetite , swear its the longest 30mins of my life waiting to eat after taking it


----------



## C.Hill

Even with ghrp2 it made me starving! Like a weird little hypo moment lol


----------



## Kalliste73

G2.


----------



## 44carl44

C.Hill said:


> Even with ghrp2 it made me starving! Like a weird little hypo moment lol


Good chance you got ghrp6 and not ghrp2 there should be no hunger with ghrp2


----------



## C.Hill

I've read of plenty of people with increased hunger because of g2, it's not as intense as g6 but still pretty bad.


----------



## tom42021

Yep i get hunger on the 2 too !

I bought it off src so I'm assuming its deffo the 2 not the 6!


----------



## andymc88

what kinda gains would ghrp2 100mcg x 4/5 daily alone for 6months acheive? or has anyone used ghrp2/mod igf for over 6months?


----------



## 3752

lewishart said:


> GHRP2 is known to be stronger than GHRP6.
> 
> I would say GHRP2 with MOD GRF 1-29 would be the best combo.
> 
> GHRP6 stimulates appetite as you know through gherlin.
> 
> That being said, peptides will never really yeild the lbs of muscle, *they will promote slight fat loss if used alongside GH for a longer period of time*.
> 
> GH Blasting is probably the most effective way to yeild gain through the bodys GH, probably the most dangerous as you take your weekly dosage in a few days I believe
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/94797-my-no-bull-gh-idea-based-ive-said-puberty.html
> 
> Just if you wanna know more about it.


this is incorrect, and by that i mena you do not have to run peptides alongside GH for fat loss as peptides release natural GH which is not synthetic and is your own GH so with build muscle and give fat loss better than synthetic GH, you will slightly enhance this effect if you choose to run small amounts of GH with it but you do not NEED to for fat loss.....

as for the blasting you are not using your body's GH if you are injecting GH, you will gain size but the end result will not be the most effective way that is for certain....the most effective way to allow your body to use GH be that from Peptide release or synthetic is by pulsitile and you get this from using small amounts (2-3iu) 4-5 times a day do this on top of what your body produces and you will get decent results but nothing that will compare to a decent test cycle.

can i ask Lewis have you tried GH blasting??



andymc88 said:


> what kinda gains would ghrp2 100mcg x 4/5 daily alone for 6months acheive? or has anyone used ghrp2/mod igf for over 6months?


no one can answer this as many things come into play.....

are the peptides clinical?

are they from china?

what is your metabolism like?

how old are you?

how much fat do you hold?

how much muscle do you have?

and even after all of this someone can only guess......i fail to understand why people need to see numbers to what they will or will not gain using GH or peptides.....if you are after muscle mass use steroids, if you are after fat loss use ECA or clen both will achieve the goal faster than GH or peptides.....


----------



## 3752

Sorry to answer the question to the OP GHRP-2 is the strongest GHRP peptide combine this with Mod GRF 1-29 and you will have the most effective stack how effective depends on you and your focus and determination to make gains


----------



## works4me

I run 2 and CJC and have had good results with no sides. IE I am using it 4 times a day, so I am getting 2-3 iu pulses. I just got some Hygetropin, and every time I do 4iu i get numb hands and fingers, terrible sides. If I am geting more with peptides, why no sides?


----------



## Ser

good post Paul, can't seem to quote...don't know why, it just comes up with a blank reply box.....

But yeah, what Paul said


----------



## latblaster

G2


----------



## weeman

echo what paul said.

Also another thing to keep in mind for many is that whilst g6 will cause the hunger in a lot of users,some like myself get zero hunger stmulation regardless of amount used,i can shoot the same amount as ser from the same vial and watch her go almost hypo looking whilst i remain normal.


----------



## ba baracuss

As Paul says, they're not the best for cutting or bulking. I would reserve the 2 for injury repair, although it seems that TB500 may be a better bet for that now.


----------



## lewishart

Pscarb said:


> this is incorrect, and by that i mena you do not have to run peptides alongside GH for fat loss as peptides release natural GH which is not synthetic and is your own GH so with build muscle and give fat loss better than synthetic GH, you will slightly enhance this effect if you choose to run small amounts of GH with it but you do not NEED to for fat loss.....
> 
> as for the blasting you are not using your body's GH if you are injecting GH, you will gain size but the end result will not be the most effective way that is for certain....the most effective way to allow your body to use GH be that from Peptide release or synthetic is by pulsitile and you get this from using small amounts (2-3iu) 4-5 times a day do this on top of what your body produces and you will get decent results but nothing that will compare to a decent test cycle.
> 
> can i ask Lewis have you tried GH blasting??


Thanks for clearing that up Paul, fully understood and stand corrected.

PS. also if poss can you quickly check my thread regarding HGH fridge timing in the peps section would be appreciated.


----------



## ukmonster

so the most effectiv stack would be ghrp-2 with cjc and small amounts of synthetic gh (2iu's) whats the difference between cjc and mod grf 129?


----------



## 3752

All CJC peptides started off as GRF 1-29 until they where altered and given the prefix of CJC if CJC is all you can get then you need CJC1295 w/o DAC nothing else as this is the same as Mod GRF 1-29


----------



## Papa Lazarou

weeman said:


> echo what paul said.
> 
> Also another thing to keep in mind for many is that whilst g6 will cause the hunger in a lot of users,some like myself get zero hunger stmulation regardless of amount used,i can shoot the same amount as ser from the same vial and watch her go almost hypo looking whilst i remain normal.


This - I'm trying 500mcg g6 a day in a single dose plus 10iu hgh... and whilst i'm hungry during the day due to the metabolic effect of so much growth (plus slin running thru me) I don't get intense hunger pangs for 30 mins, I'm hungry from the moment I wake up til I go to sleep. Even if I just run G6 at the 500mcg I can easily do it and not eat for as long as I need and not be crippled with hunger or hypos.


----------



## 3752

Papa Lazarou said:


> This - I'm trying 500mcg g6 a day in a single dose plus 10iu hgh... and whilst i'm hungry during the day due to the metabolic effect of so much growth (plus slin running thru me) I don't get intense hunger pangs for 30 mins, I'm hungry from the moment I wake up til I go to sleep. Even if I just run G6 at the 500mcg I can easily do it and not eat for as long as I need and not be crippled with hunger or hypos.


I fail to see the reason for this? As 500mcg is more than 5 x saturation dose for you and after saturation dose you are diminished returns, after 400mcg there is no difference to taking 400mcg so why do it and why take in one dose as you are then just getting one pulse a pulse that is not prolonged due to does?


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Thats ok! I'm testing what works for me. I'm not justify nor defending it. TBH I do often do it in 2 shots of 250mcg. Just own personal choice and experimentation on what appears to work best for me.


----------



## 3752

Papa Lazarou said:


> Thats ok! I'm testing what works for me. I'm not justify nor defending it. TBH I do often do it in 2 shots of 250mcg. Just own personal choice and experimentation on what appears to work best for me.


a bit defensive but i am not asking you to defend yourself i am asking for you to expalin the reasoning as it goes against how the peptide works but hey your coin.....


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Pscarb said:


> a bit defensive but i am not asking you to defend yourself i am asking for you to expalin the reasoning as it goes against how the peptide works but hey your coin.....


Having read around a bit on Datbetrue and PM, that is all. As I say, often in 250mcg jabs. Not sure why you say defensive tho? I'm just stating what I do, thats all, no more. I'm experimenting for me, no one else


----------



## no1dnbhead

ghrp6 they increase GH release to a degree dependent on their application, any GH secretagogue used at an effective dose offers the benefits of GH. Increased collagen production, better cellular repair of internal organs, increased healing capability, increased energy, improved sleep, increased lean body mass, and reduced body fat are all documented effects of GH. However, unlike the exogenous synthetic e. coli-derived 22kDa growth hormone in application, the resultant GH pulse from GHRP-6 lasts about three hours instead of eight. Overexposure to GH - that is, GH release that does not adhere to normal pulsatile rhythms of the body (a steeper curve, with a sharp peak and rapid decline) but instead lasts longer and does not reach the same amplitude (a shallow curve, with a slow rise and descent over eight hours) - results in cellular desensitization to the effects of GH. GH secretagogues do not result in cellular desensitization to GH in any quantity; the pituitary may stop responding to the signal the compounds indicate if they are used in extreme quantities, but when administered up to every three hours GHRP-6 can result in supraphysiological levels of GH that are nonetheless reasonably safe, unlike exogenous GH.


----------



## 3752

no1dnbhead said:


> ghrp6 they increase GH release to a degree dependent on their application, any GH secretagogue used at an effective dose offers the benefits of GH. Increased collagen production, better cellular repair of internal organs, increased healing capability, increased energy, improved sleep, increased lean body mass, and reduced body fat are all documented effects of GH. However, unlike the exogenous synthetic e. coli-derived 22kDa growth hormone in application, the resultant GH pulse from GHRP-6 lasts about three hours instead of eight. Overexposure to GH - that is, GH release that does not adhere to normal pulsatile rhythms of the body (a steeper curve, with a sharp peak and rapid decline) but instead lasts longer and does not reach the same amplitude (a shallow curve, with a slow rise and descent over eight hours) - results in cellular desensitization to the effects of GH. GH secretagogues do not result in cellular desensitization to GH in any quantity; the pituitary may stop responding to the signal the compounds indicate if they are used in extreme quantities, but when administered up to every three hours GHRP-6 can result in supraphysiological levels of GH that are nonetheless reasonably safe, unlike exogenous GH.


Maybe you can put some spaces in your posts next time so they read better, can i ask where you copied this from? as it is a little misleading especially when speaking of GHRP-6 giving supraphysiological levels of GH i say this mainly because without a GHRH along with the GHRP levels are not supraphysiological plus GHRP-2 gives more than 6? so a little confused



Papa Lazarou said:


> Having read around a bit on Datbetrue and PM, that is all. As I say, often in 250mcg jabs. Not sure why you say defensive tho? I'm just stating what I do, thats all, no more. I'm experimenting for me, no one else


experimenting is good but i wanted to know the reason that is all especially when on both Dats and PM forum it is clear for a GHRP frequency is key not dose, but your reasoning of you read it on another board is fine, can i ask with all the other stuff you doing (Slin, GH etc) how will you be able to tell what a single shot of 500mcg will give?


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Sure - I was using GHRP6 in this manner before and after including 10iu HGH, I want to see how it effects me in terms of leaness and if there is a marked change.

TBF as I've said tho, I've often broken it into 2 jabs as I get fed up of being a pin cushion. Hence trying 1 jab and 2 jabs.


----------



## biglbs

I have had no option but to mainly run 2 and cjc(limited steroids due to tests all the time at mo) ,gotta say i am recomping all the time,just slow but sure,but it works and no question there,though i run high doses for my weight.

Not tried 6 as wanting to get leaner,2 does it for sure.


----------



## Justin Cider

Loving peps right now (thankyou for inspiration @Pscarb )

Find I get used to the hunger off G6 sometimes, othertimes i'm like i've been starved for a week...

Maybe down due to stress for no hunger at times?


----------



## Genmutant

Can i mix Ghrp-2 and Ghrp-6?

In the morning, first shot, Ghrp-6 and Mod Grf. 10-15 minutes later 2,5iu Hgh.

The following 3 shots Ghrp-2 and Mod Grf. 10-15 minutes later 2,5iu Hgh.

Or is there a Problem???


----------



## 3752

Genmutant said:


> Can i mix Ghrp-2 and Ghrp-6?
> 
> In the morning, first shot, Ghrp-6 and Mod Grf. 10-15 minutes later 2,5iu Hgh.
> 
> The following 3 shots Ghrp-2 and Mod Grf. 10-15 minutes later 2,5iu Hgh.
> 
> Or is there a Problem???


yes of course you can, they are both GHRP peptides


----------



## SSJay

@Pscarb are you back to using ghrp 2 again then mate as I thought you was a big ipam fan last time if I remember?


----------



## 3752

SSJay said:


> @Pscarb are you back to using ghrp 2 again then mate as I thought you was a big ipam fan last time if I remember?


No mate I only use IPAM now and Mod GRF at the moment I am only doing boom doses of 2-4mg on a night to gauge the results


----------



## SSJay

Pscarb said:


> No mate I only use IPAM now and Mod GRF at the moment I am only doing boom doses of 2-4mg on a night to gauge the results


so is your protocol still peps 5 x a day just IPAM boom dosed at night? have you sacked GH off now or is that still in there 3 times a week aswell?


----------



## 3752

SSJay said:


> so is your protocol still peps 5 x a day just IPAM boom dosed at night? have you sacked GH off now or is that still in there 3 times a week aswell?


the opposite at the moment buddy, i have some really good Pharma GH so am using this daily (post workout on training days (3 days) and before bed (4 days)) on training days i BOOM dose IPAM currently at 3000mcg along with 100mcg of Mod GRF.

the results are very good, i am leaner, getting stronger and getting bigger........so all good.


----------



## SSJay

Pscarb said:


> the opposite at the moment buddy, i have some really good Pharma GH so am using this daily (post workout on training days (3 days) and before bed (4 days)) on training days i BOOM dose IPAM currently at 3000mcg along with 100mcg of Mod GRF.
> 
> the results are very good, i am leaner, getting stronger and getting bigger........so all good.


Is there a thread or a post with you explaining why you are doing this some where mate? Sorry just don't want to derail thread to much, but very interested in why you are boom dosing so high? How much GH do you expect to get out of that boom dose?


----------



## 3752

SSJay said:


> Is there a thread or a post with you explaining why you are doing this some where mate? Sorry just don't want to derail thread to much, but very interested in why you are boom dosing so high? How much GH do you expect to get out of that boom dose?


its not high buddy for BOOM dosing, after speaking with Dat this is the amount needed to pulse GH through several hours after the first injection, i have to say where i thought the amount i was using before (500-1000mcg) was a boom dose, i was very wrong and the results i am getting i was extremely wrong.

so it is not that i changed really but that i was initially wrong with the dose i was using, as for the amount of GH i have no idea as there is no real study to dictate on the amount for an individual on boom dosing, although Dat has evidence to show GH pulses 6-7hrs post boom dose injection........


----------



## SSJay

Pscarb said:


> its not high buddy for BOOM dosing, after speaking with Dat this is the amount needed to pulse GH through several hours after the first injection, i have to say where i thought the amount i was using before (500-1000mcg) was a boom dose, i was very wrong and the results i am getting i was extremely wrong.
> 
> so it is not that i changed really but that i was initially wrong with the dose i was using, as for the amount of GH i have no idea as there is no real study to dictate on the amount for an individual on boom dosing, although Dat has evidence to show GH pulses 6-7hrs post boom dose injection........


So let me get this straight.

GH post work out then IPAM boom dosed at night before bed on the same day of the workout? and then GH just before bed on none training days? Is that right? but you have cut out the smaller doses of peps throughout the week? Is that correct?

Also what GH are you using at the mo if you don't mind me asking? Thanks


----------



## 3752

Yep that's correct, that is what I am doing right now....

I am using Geno


----------

